# First cycle question and options - Superdrol x Test E 250mg/ml



## brazuka (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup guys this is my first post here and I signed up because I wanted opinions on a question I have. My boy is 6'3 263lbs and has ran 5 cycles of superdrol. He can hook me up with a 4 week cycle of superdrol + pct (nolvadex). I have researched this a lot and many people say that superdrol is garbage, etc... and it is a lot better to go on real gear. So from my research I have come to the conclusion that for a first cycle all you really need is test e 250mg/ml every 3.5 days... will have to do a couple more weeks of research on test e first before I buy anything...

I have been training seriously for 2 years, diet has been in check for as long as I can remember, I'm 20 years old 5'10ft 170lbs LEAN... approx 11% BF. I need opinions from you guys who are experienced in AAS if I should go with test e or superdrol for my first cycle? Keep in mind with superdrol I will be able to get it easily and asap, and my boy has done 5 cycles so he pretty much has everything covered on it if I have any questions. On the test e though I will have to do a lot of research, learn to pin, etc etc and then find a seller and everything... should I just go with the superdrol or keep lifting natty until I research test e enough and get everything together? Sorry for the long question... just want opinions on first cycle for my stats for superdrol vs test e, or something else if you guys recommend. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## brazuka (Nov 15, 2012)

1) Age - 20
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat - 170lbs 11% bf
3) Years of Consistant Training experience - 2 years
4) Previous Cycle experience - never cycled before
5) Training routine and Diet - 4 days a week, 3k+ cals 200g+ protein 300g+ carbs good amount of fats
6) Cycle Goals - get bigger


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2012)

1. too young. Train hard and eat right for a few more years but if you won't listen, see below.

2. Sd is not garbage and is real gear

3. First cycle should be 10-12 weeks of test @ 500mg per week. Adex or aromasin for ai. Pct clomid/aromasin. You can kick start with sd for the first four weeks if you want but it's not necessary for a first cycle.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 15, 2012)

Superdrol and test e is an awesome cycle. Superdrol is strong as fuck. 

If I was 20 I'd do it. Just work hard, eat right and don't stay on superdrol more than a few weeks


----------



## longworthb (Nov 16, 2012)

I was about your weight when I started gear. If your going to do it make sure u do a tonnnnn of research bro is all I can say. U can really fuck yourself up if u don't know what your doing. My advice is run the sd cycle and then pct. while your doing this u can do a ton of research and make sure your ready if u want to take that plunge. 20 is a bit young tho


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 16, 2012)

only advice i have is get blood work period before you start. It is easier then you think and i wish i would have had a general baseline for when I first started to see where I am. I get BL done every two months to adjust cycles and to just check my gear. Some times UGL's are under or over dosed so I never trust the labels. I know where I want my test to be at so I try my best to keep it stable and same goes for est levels and ect.


----------



## brazuka (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys so I have an update, my boy told me I should run superdrol for 4 weeks at 20/30/30/30. He will be giving me Arimidex and said to take it during the cycle, 1 pill every other day. When my 4 weeks are up, he told me I should take Nolvadex at 20/10/10/10 until the bottle runs out. How does this sound to you guys here who have experiance in aas? 

Also, he recommended supplementing with tribulus after I am done with the cycle as natty test booster, but I have researched it and heard tribulus is more of a libido enhancer rather than a natty test booster? Would D-Pol be a better option? And what if I throw in erase with it for keeping the estrogen levels in check? Would this be better than taking tribulus after the cycle?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

Toss the tribulus idea. Running erase is a good idea during pct. adex is also a good idea on cycle. Run your pct like this nolva at 40-40-20-20 and u should recover pretty well. Good luck bro. Throw up a log in the journal section. It's a good way to keep motivated and take constructive criticism. The pct I recommended is a little aggressive for a sd cycle but ur better safe then sorry


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol doesn't aromatize so there's no need for arimidex on cycle


Also SD is a very powerful steroid, as vibrant said it is very much real gear just as dbol/drol/winny etc. are, it just so happens to be fairly "new" to market and fell through a legal loophole for a little while. Oral only cycles are not advised for a number of reasons, but you can definitely use SD to kickstart a test cycle. If you do use test you will have to use an AI like arimidex/aromasin etc. As for pct, In my humble opinion your choice of exact compounds is not quite as important as the types you run. A pct should consist of a SERM and a suicidal AI. You don't have a ton of choices for the latter but you do have at least formestane and aromasin. There are a number of serms and all are pretty effective, Some like clomid and it is very slightly better on paper, but for me the sides are not worth it. I would use nolva personally if I had to pct again, but really that is up to you to decide after reading the research and experiencing how they affect you


----------



## brazuka (Jan 27, 2013)

Update: Hey guys so it took a while but I made my decision. For my first cycle I will be running test e 500mg/week... I bought 10,000mg of test (4 vials) just in case, arimidex during cycle and nolvadex for pct. Considering this is my first cycle, I was thinking about running it for 12-16 weeks? Meeting up with my homeboy for the first couple of gym sessions so he can do my first pin and get me going with workout routines while on gear, then after about a week i'll have my sister pin me until I decide to do it myself. Will be injecting the glutes.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 27, 2013)

10-12 weeks is good for your first cycle imo, maybe add some aromasin during pct and/or hcg during cycle? Other than that pretty simple cycle and you should enjoy it if your test is good  and diet/ training of course. Whats your diet plan look like during cycle as far as cals/protein etc.?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 28, 2013)

Whoever told you SD was garbage and not real gear is a complete fucking dolt!  SD is MANY times as potent as testosterone and will kick the living shit out of 250 mg of test E.  Even 500 mg of test can NOT compare to SD in terms of growth potential.  Many guys have added 12-20 lbs of "lean" bodymass and HUFE strength gains in just 30  days.  Try doing that with testosterone...yeah, right.  The bottom line is that on a mg to mg basis, SD is more myotropic (muscle building) than ANY commerially available steroid.  Nothing will add lean mass faster (except maybe M1T, although a lot of water comes with that drug)..and for many, it is the very best strength gainer they have ever used.

Now, I love testosterone... a lot.  If you use a proper dosage, it can provide great mass gains, but I wanted to clarify your misunderstanding regarding SD in comparison to "real" gear.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 28, 2013)

IMO Superdrol is king of all orals period. It being your first time on SD id only start with 10mg a day. As stated above SD will rock your world and sides can be bad. make sure to drink 1gal + while on. This is a must! I have ran SD many times and I only go as high as 20mg and still see unreal gains and strength. Good luck on your cycle.


----------

